# Travel Destinations > South America >  What is a spy app?What is a spy app?

## johnwhat

A spy app undetectable is a type of software that allows you to secretly monitor someone's activity on their phone. This can include their text messages, calls, web browsing history, and more.

There are a number of reasons why someone might want to use a spy app. Maybe they're worried about their child's safety and want to make sure they're not talking to strangers online. Or maybe they're suspicious that their partner is cheating on them and want to confirm it.

Whatever the reason, spy apps are a powerful way to gain insights into someone's life without them knowing. Be aware though that they come with some serious privacy risks, so use them cautiously.


All spy apps on the Android platform require direct access to install the application. This means that you will need physical access to the target device in order to install the app. Generally, spy apps are not meant for stealth monitoring, and therefore require this level of access.

----------


## KarenCRobertson

Ver dorama *Big Mouth capitulo 11* Sub Español

----------

